

Pulling Off FlightAware’s Boeing Skywriting Track - DavidChouinard
http://blog.flightaware.com/post/17697481881/pulling-off-flightawares-boeing-skywriting-track#

======
DavidChouinard
Background submission: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3577301>

~~~
chouichoui
And a direct link to the original flight:
[http://flightaware.com/live/flight/BOE236/history/20120209/2...](http://flightaware.com/live/flight/BOE236/history/20120209/2100Z/KBFI/KBFI)

